
Security Flaw in OS X displays all keychain passwords in plain text - brenton07
https://medium.com/@brentonhenry/security-flaw-in-os-x-displays-all-keychain-passwords-in-plain-text-a530b246e960#.jvolr6hek
======
neuralzen
This has been around for a while...just lock the keychain, or change the
autolock timeout. Nothing to see here, but the user preferences of someone
leaning towards convenience instead of security...

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/717095/is-there-a-
quick-a...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/717095/is-there-a-quick-and-
easy-way-to-dump-the-contents-of-a-macos-x-keychain)

~~~
mkj
I'm not so sure - AppleScript being able to click a SecurityAgent dialog box
seems like a bug.

